# Whats the "B" list????



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nt


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

AN ELITE GROUP OF FISHERMAN! Oh ya,, and A old man from the crick too!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I'll never tell*



dicklaxt3 said:


> Nt


no msg


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

B-listers or blisters?


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know but it's got something to do with those little green square thingy's:wink:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

They could tell ya, but them they'd have to eliminate ya! :bounce:


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> B-listers or blisters?


read the FAQ's

"messing the with B-List could result in a 2cool red dot death sentence" LOL! :slimer:


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

ANY LIST THAT CONTAINS PAT P, ROBOWADER,WATERSPOUT (SPIGOT), AND DISGUSTED.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> read the FAQ's
> 
> "messing the with B-List could result in a 2cool red dot death sentence" LOL! :slimer:


boomgoon will be respected.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

they are non pc copliant,they have way to much fun, they don't care what you think, they have way to much fun, they spell boat as bote, they have way to much fun, if they say they fished west bay they were in east bay,they have way to much fun, They hunt ducks under the deer feeder, they have way to much fun, they have a waiting list for applicants backed up six months long, Oh and did I say they like to have fun!



PS: No applicant need apply with anything less than a KEG!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> boomgoon will be respected.


.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I just thought they were a bunch of hacks that liked stirring the ****e up........LOL ducking big time


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

And, BTW, how many lists are there? A, B, C, D, etc.?

And, maybe it's called a *LIST* because after they've had too much fun, they lean slightly to and fro when they walk. Bwaaaaaahahahahaha!!!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

here's a book for ya NE, might come in handy


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

who hacked into Mrs. B's account?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> I just thought they were a bunch of hacks that liked stirring the ****e up........LOL ducking big time


OH ya,,,,, no keg for you Josh!

MS. B that walk side to side is not from to much fun,no way! Its a waddle. Only Dux does it anyway, I just fall. LOL!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

like the new sig block SC


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> ....maybe it's called a *LIST* because after they've had too much fun, they lean slightly to and fro when they walk. Bwaaaaaahahahahaha!!!


that would be a double list :biggrin: and usually results in someone taking a long walk on a short pier! LOL!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

MAYBE it's a list of folks who at some time or another have been BANNED from this website?! Hey, now! That makes a lot of sense. Actually, that makes too much sense, LOL.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> MAYBE it's a list of folks who at some time or another have been BANNED from this website?! Hey, now! That makes a lot of sense. Actually, that makes too much sense, LOL.


maybe knot banned, but knot exactly embraced either LMAO!
I'm sure we could get voted off the island pretty easy :slimer:

thus, the B-List


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hey, I think knot. We are loved all over the world! Hey someone has to have fun in life and knot be so darned up tight about stuff all the time. 

Have fun today! Tomorrow may not get here! 
Another famous quote by: SPOUT


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> read the FAQ's
> 
> "messing the with B-List could result in a 2cool red dot death sentence" LOL! :slimer:


No lie...lol

Anyone that needs a list of all the blisters ERRR.... b-listers - feel free to check my user CP...lol

Jerry


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

An apology would take you a long way. By the way, it's "shunned" - two "n's".


Jerry-rigged said:


> No lie...lol
> 
> Anyone that needs a list of all the blisters ERRR.... b-listers - feel free to check my user CP...lol
> 
> Jerry


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Always thought it was..........................................*

one of those "don't ask, don't tell" things. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Right*



Hooked Up said:


> one of those "don't ask, don't tell" things. Tight lines, Guy


As it should be.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Pat P said:


> maybe knot banned, but knot exactly embraced either LMAO!
> I'm sure we could get voted off the island pretty easy :slimer:
> 
> thus, the B-List


How to describe the B-list in smilies:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and this:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

B-listers: group of fishing friends, not able to behave well enough to gain access to the elite lists of this site and others; group of friends that shamelessly pile on each other with verbal abuse, during their friends low points in life, in order to make themselves feel better; fishing whores, that over-drink, enjoy nekkid chics pics, and listening to tales of Robo's toliet killing turds....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

but in the end:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I don't even want to know speck! rotflol!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Speck, I'm having a hard time reading your posts... I see you posting but all I'm getting out of it is blah (drool) blah (drool) blah (drool)....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is sad. I came to TTMB because of the family value it was ment to be. Not the trash talk that it got away from.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> This is sad. I came to TTMB because of the family value it was ment to be. Not the trash talk that it got away from.


Gary, bud.....did your doctor change your meds again? lol

I think most of those guys talk smack only to each other......


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> Gary, bud.....did your doctor change your meds again? lol
> 
> I think most of those guys talk smack only to each other......


RIGHT!

And been here for alot longer than most "A" listers !


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> This is sad. I came to TTMB because of the family value it was ment to be. Not the trash talk that it got away from.





waterspout said:


> ........... Hey someone has to have fun in life and *knot be so darned up tight about stuff all the time. *
> 
> Have fun today! Tomorrow may not get here!
> Another famous quote by: SPOUT


Lighten up, Frances LOL!  you will never find "Utopia" on a internet chat bored. :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

And so the red dot wars began.......... LOL

Gary, where have you actually seen the b-listers, without being slammed first (i.e. jerry rigger) doing what you just insinuated on this site other than possibly the Jungle board?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Man i am proud of yall. It has been 36 post with out a trip down under YET.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Gary, lighten up!*



Gary said:


> This is sad. I came to TTMB because of the family value it was ment to be. Not the trash talk that it got away from.


You think the B-Listers are the ones taking away family values???........ I call BS! You are completly wrong if you believe that!

We mess with each other until some poor sap trys to call one of us out when they have no idea what they are talking about. Or like you potlicking a thread and pulling comments out of your arse.............Get a grip!

Believe or not; we are the nice ones on this board.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and so begins the trip to the basement...LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Value added?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Don't even try to bait us out*



Gary said:


> Value added?


You act like this was a pray for me thread or something...........


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Uhhhhhhhhhh the only list I have ever been on is someone's "shet list".


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Daaaaaannnnnggg Robo*

What's up with all of this? You still trying to get that steering wheel off? Guy


ROBOWADER said:


> You act like this was a pray for me thread or something...........


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Work'n on it*



Hooked Up said:


> What's up with all of this? You still trying to get that steering wheel off? Guy


no msg


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

It's no biggie. Everyone has a stereotype of something. Gary, keep a list from now on and submit them to Dux for B-list monthly review.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Value added? *Original "A" list*.


Gary,

Most of us were here before you even knew how to spell www we just didn't post all the time. Don't be a hater

value added you ask? care to dance? I know most on the B-List have posted hunting and fishing trips with our kids/wives/family.....not to mention getting slammed for boy scout posts. We are active in conservation orgs and have picked up more crab traps than you have seen. Then your bud that you insist we respect came along with his "blister" for the second time and now you call us out? pah-lease.....go ahead and send this post to the culvert.

now please prove your added value...lets see some of your fishing and hunting reports with your family....

IMO your the one that [email protected] on this thread and guilty of which you accuse.

and BTW Gary, being how I am a B-List, I had already given boomgoon a green dot with a LOL because I could detect his sarcasm.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Gary said:


> This is sad. I came to TTMB because of the family value it was ment to be. Not the trash talk that it got away from.


At least their not boring.....and as wrapped up in themselves as you seem to be

so as to make such a statement.......who made you judge and jury.....

The world doesn't revolve around your 6300 posts.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

uh-oh...

and Shawn, how long do you think that signature video will last? I'm surprised it's still there... Not complaining, mind, just surprised.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

somehow i have a feeling, unless you are on the b-list, you'll never really know what the b-list truly means. it also probably has multiple meanings to non-b-listers

however, we do now know they can mcfish...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it's clipped from the video that is seen on MTV - or whatever station they show videos on now.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Gary=old Indain word for pot stirrer?


lol......nice troll bud......you should be proud, you've done something that only another b-lister could do....you trolled the b-listers, and got them gut hooked...


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*You guys are my hero's*

Hey Chief; welcome to the B-list................



chiefcharlie said:


> At least their not boring.....and as wrapped up in themselves as you seem to be
> 
> so as to make such a statement.......who made you judge and jury.....
> 
> The world doesn't revolve around your 6300 posts.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Gary*
_Value added? *Original "A" list*. _

Gary,

Most of us were here before you even knew how to spell www we just didn't post all the time. Don't be a hater

value added you ask? care to dance? I know most on the B-List have posted hunting and fishing trips with our kids/wives/family.....not to mention getting slammed for boy scout posts. We are active in conservation orgs and have picked up more crab traps than you have seen. Then your bud that you insist we respect came along with his "blister" for the second time and now you call us out? pah-lease.....go ahead and send this post to the culvert.

now please prove your added value...lets see some of your fishing and hunting reports with your family....

IMO your the one that [email protected] on this thread and guilty of which you accuse.

Well said Duxster


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I see Im being ganged up on. My point made!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*No, you are just wrong*



Gary said:


> I see Im being ganged up on. My point made!


and no one else in this thread is putting up with it!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> I see Im being ganged up on. My point made!


Gary, do you stick up for your friends on the board? or even yourself, if you feel like your being attacked?

my point made? puhleeez


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Pat P said:


> Gary,
> 
> Most of us were here before you even knew how to spell www we just didn't post all the time. Don't be a hater
> 
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pat P again.

If that is the epitomy of A listers....man I never want to be on that list.
​


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I just asked a simple question,sorry I did that now.

rotflmao

dick


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

let's play a little game called "how many B-listers are viewing this thread right now"

I count 4 and 1 potential lister


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I've got to agree with Gary on this.*

Just go back and review the whole thread. A question was asked and never answered. It appears that the so called B-list "chooses" to surround themselves and embrace the "mystery" of being part of some elite group. They say it's all in fun. OK. Maybe I'm losing my memory, but I don't remember so many hostile threads being generated until the "B-list" thing came up. It does resemble gang mentality. Say anything about a member of the "list" and a swarm of stinging bees comes out. I have no doubt that they do good things. Don't we all? Do bad folks ever do good things? Another thing that keeps getting repeated is that this board isn't real. That one troubles me more than just a little bit. It used to be! Wazzup fellas? Am I missing something here? Tight lines, Guy


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> I just asked a simple question,sorry I did that now.
> 
> rotflmao
> 
> dick


OHHHHH, I thought you were trying to catch up to Gary in your post count. LOL


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> I just asked a simple question,sorry I did that now.
> 
> rotflmao
> 
> dick


Almost asked that question myself........thanks for beating me to it


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Been watchin*

Been watchin this mornin wondering where this would head.

We got boomgoon and another one or two trying to call us out.
The Gary throwing it around like we're picking on him. LOL
I've tried through PM's and threads to get along.
Why can't you try Gary. Sorry we have friends.
Is that a crime. We're gunna be friends b4 and after any website.
That's a friend.

I knew eventually it would come to this.
That's the sad part.

We were all members of a conservation organization from N Houston.
That's where we came from. That's it.
DON'T OVER ANALYSE THAT.
(SATISFIED)

FREAKIN GET A LIFE.
We're just friends. That like to fish and have a few things in common besides fishing. We occassionally fish together. I haven't fished with some of these guys in a year. Cuz he fishes east bay and I fish east matty.

Now chill. We're doing nothing wrong.
We just like this board. 
If you don't like what we say go to another thread.
But don't call us out.

I gotta go to the dentist.....
Then I am meeting a friend. Lordy...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> It does resemble gang mentality. Say anything about a member of the "list" and a swarm of stinging bees comes out.


I couldn't agree more......kind of like I'm the only one that can beat my brother's arse, but let the neighbor hood bully try...and No, I'm not saying Gary or you are bullies, just that I see the B-listers as taking care of their own.



Hooked Up said:


> Am I missing something here?


just a clue bud......lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> and no one else in this thread is putting up with it!


I dont recall speaking to you directly. Sorry.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Never a dull monday in this neck of the woods................


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> ..... Maybe I'm losing my memory, but I don't remember so many hostile threads being generated until the "B-list" thing came up. .....


Please provide the hostile threads that were generated by the B-List


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

Okay, I made it.!! Just 7 pages late. Please don't make me guard the boats again I can't feel my legs.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> I couldn't agree more......kind of like I'm the only one that can beat my brother's arse, but let the neighbor hood bully try...and No, I'm not saying Gary or you are bullies, just that I see the B-listers as taking care of their own.
> 
> just a clue bud......lol


Bingo! We have a winner. We can understand the B listers taking care of their own, but the TTMBers will take care of their own also. This site is TTMB, not the B lister site.

Duh?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Pat P said:


> Please provide the hostile threads that were generated by the B-List


Pat you might want to rephrase that............

Please provide the viewed as hostile threads that were generated by the B-List that were not direct attacks at another member of the B-List, therefore making the hostile part null and void, and nothing more then ribbing your friends.


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

With all your post Gary i don't know what we should call you but i got a good idea.!!


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

alrighty then Gary - don't go sticking up for your buds in the basement when things start getting heated down there. It's the same thing. :slimer:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Man; you have no clue........*



Gary said:


> Bingo! We have a winner. We can understand the B listers taking care of their own, but the TTMBers will take care of their own also. *This site is TTMB, not the B lister site.*
> 
> Duh?


Now you are just making up stuff...

Dude; you need to grow another layer of skin.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Lol*



anchor-boy said:


> With all your post Gary i don't know what we should call you but i got a good idea.!!
> 
> LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!


I could probably think of a couple as well........


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Man did I ever step in it big time! To the ones that I offended, I apologize. I was attempting to be clever and I had no idea that it would be taken so offensively. Guys I am being serious when I say that I apologize, and it will not happen again. Jeff


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Bingo! We have a winner. We can understand the B listers taking care of their own, but the TTMBers will take care of their own also. This site is TTMB, not the B lister site.
> 
> Duh?


bud, don't twist what I've said.....no where do the b-listers try and make this their own personal site......they are a groups of friends within the whole of TTMB....and while we may all be part of the TTMB family, there are factions, seperations, either by location, political affiliation, fresh water versus saltwater, RC, hunting, pictures, or salesmen on the classifieds.....and the friends in each of these factions all stick with their buds first....because of their like minded thinking....I really think yer going to great ends to call them out, and rally your TTMB buds around you, even the big Kahuna?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

1 question. Has the origonal question been answered?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Well Said Brotha*



Neverenough said:


> Pat you might want to rephrase that............
> 
> Please provide the viewed as hostile threads that were generated by the B-List that were not direct attacks at another member of the B-List, therefore making the hostile part null and void, and nothing more then ribbing your friends.


Gary, I know of a guy down in Rockport that would love to have ya..... Ya'll must be related.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Pat*

Re-read my post. Nowhere in it does it say that the "B-list" "generated" the posts. Tight lines, Guy


Pat P said:


> Please provide the hostile threads that were generated by the B-List


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gary said:


> Bingo! We have a winner. We can understand the B listers taking care of their own, but the TTMBers will take care of their own also. This site is TTMB, not the B lister site.
> 
> Duh?


OHHHHH...I thought it was the Gary has his finger on the pulse of the TTMB nation site. OR The I have the most posts so I'm always right site.









Dude...relax. Everyone has their own group of friends and they take up for themselves. Including you. So if you don't like this group you should have never opened the thread. Stop pouring gas on the fire, you'll only get burned. (or something catchy like that)







I'll buy you a beer at the next gathering and I'll even introduce you to some of those guys. They are extremely nice and you just might like one or two of them.. Maybe even enough to go Brokeback fishing with them. LOL


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> 1 question. Has the origonal question been answered?


before the value of the b-listers was questioned, I think the question had been adequately answered....after the stirring of the pot, I know it's been answered.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

honestly Guy - alot of those hostile thread starters have been taken care of.

as a mod - if anyone sees threads or posts that are hostile - please use the report button. sometimes other users may see things as hostile that I (or other mods) don't see as hostile, but we won't know unless it's reported.

EVERY post that is reported is looked at....usually within a few minutes unless it's reported in the middle of the night.

*moderator mode off*


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Just go back and review the whole thread. A question was asked and never answered. It appears that the so called B-list "chooses" to surround themselves and embrace the "mystery" of being part of some elite group. They say it's all in fun. OK. Maybe I'm losing my memory, but I don't remember so many hostile threads being generated until the "B-list" thing came up. It does resemble gang mentality. Say anything about a member of the "list" and a swarm of stinging bees comes out. I have no doubt that they do good things. Don't we all? Do bad folks ever do good things? Another thing that keeps getting repeated is that this board isn't real. That one troubles me more than just a little bit. It used to be! Wazzup fellas? Am I missing something here? Tight lines, Guy


So who generated the threads that are so hostile if you think they were not here before the b-list


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> 1 question. Has the origonal question been answered?


Yup! Thats a greenie bro!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ok, let's all get back to normal operating procedure. Im glad to have A list and B list friends, together we are all TTMBer's.


BertS said:


> before the value of the b-listers was questioned, I think the question had been adequately answered....after the stirring of the pot, I know it's been answered.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*read between the lines Gary*



Gary said:


> Yup! Thats a greenie bro!


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=50587&page=2&pp=10

If you like I could print the thread and send it to you via certified letter.......


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

life in a chat room, while 2cool, shouldn't be taken so seriously. this cracks me up. 

"but the TTMBers will take care of their own also. This site is TTMB, not the B lister site." 

that's akin to saying this is an arty only site no bait fishermen aloud. sorry, i gotta get back to life.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

OK...Everybody sit in a circle and hold hands ....we gonna sing cum-by-ya.... and if you don't want to do that then take your (#$%&#$) ball and go home....:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Maybe it's because Gary and Hooked Up didn't get an invite to the latest blist activity? Oh wait, its actually a sticky for *everyone* to join in on (with some b-list humor on the invite of course). Man, b-listers are such an exclusive private group. You should open up more. LOL

Crab trap cleanup, great food, great stories, friends to see again and friends to make....


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Josh*

You're barking up the wrong tree Bro. My post was sincere and it ended when I attached my name to it. Guy


Neverenough said:


> So who generated the threads that are so hostile if you think they were not here before the b-list


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> bud, don't twist what I've said.....no where do the b-listers try and make this their own personal site......they are a groups of friends within the whole of TTMB....and while we may all be part of the TTMB family, there are factions, seperations, either by location, political affiliation, fresh water versus saltwater, RC, hunting, pictures, or salesmen on the classifieds.....and the friends in each of these factions all stick with their buds first....because of their like minded thinking....I really think yer going to great ends to call them out, and rally your TTMB buds around you, even the big Kahuna?


well said Bert.

I say if you really want to know what/who the B-List is about come to the crab trap rodeo in Sargent. We have more than a few applicants coming









You must spread some​Reputation around before​giving it to BertS again.​​


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> well said Bert.
> 
> I say if you really want to know what/who the B-List is about come to the crab trap rodeo in Sargent. We have more than a few applicants coming
> 
> ...


cool, but I'd rather you invited me on ya'lls next fat girl hunt with McRubber boots......lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

*b *list

*b*urning down da server 

Tomorrow, y'all will have two of them to set on fire. We might even start a b list board on the new one

-vbg-


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Ok, let's all get back to normal operating procedure. Im glad to have A list and B list friends, together we are all TTMBer's.


You must spread some​Reputation around before​giving it to Blue Water Ho again.​​sounds like a good sig line​​


> "Im glad to have A list and B list friends, together we are all TTMBer's"​​


​


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you ever gone in a dirty kitchen, turned on the lights and see all the cockroaches skatter like mad?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Pat thanks for the idea, done! I have been wanting a new sig for awhile now. Thanks for throwing it back at me. Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen 



Pat P said:


> You must spread some​
> Reputation around before​giving it to Blue Water Ho again.​
> sounds like a good sig line​​


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> *b *list
> 
> *b*urning down da server
> 
> ...


how many handles can we register? LOL! j/k!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Did we all get it out of our systems now yall? 

For yall that are new to these kind of things, you just learned something new. NEVER post up on a flaming thread if you dont know what your doing. Or wearing an asbestos suit. For yall that had no bussiness whatsoever in this topic, but chose to call me out personally, thanks! I needed to be put in my place. Thats your gig I suppose.

See ya on the backside!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> *b *list
> 
> *b*urning down da server
> 
> ...


LMFAO.... :rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Pat P said:


> how many handles can we register? LOL! j/k!


as many as you can "handle", lol. Just remember, beer complicates multiple handles


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lol Lol Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Did we all get it out of our systems now yall?
> 
> For yall that are new to these kind of things, you just learned something new. NEVER post up on a flaming thread if you dont know what your doing. Or wearing an asbestos suit. For yall that had no bussiness whatsoever in this topic, but chose to call me out personally, thanks! I needed to be put in my place. Thats your gig I suppose.
> 
> See ya on the backside!


lol......bud yer killing me....I guess, your last parting salvo?

be very very careful of the b-listers, and the potential b-listers, they're everywhere.....and just when you thought it was safe to post.....

let's all just agree to disagree, and then to agree, that you look terrible in that pink tu-tu.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> as many as you can "handle", lol. Just remember, beer complicates multiple handles


.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Pat P said:


> well said Bert.
> 
> I say if you really want to know what/who the B-List is about come to the crab trap rodeo in Sargent. We have more than a few applicants coming
> 
> ...


First round is on me. Second is on the Chief. Third is on Reggie!!!!!!

Looking forward to talk hunting and fishing.

One rule to follow in regards to the B-list.....Don't start no stuff and there won't be no stuff. If you do start some stuff you have 2 choices
1. Back off.
2. Go stuff it.

It didn't take me 6000 posts to get an invite


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> how many handles can we register? LOL! j/k!


owe you a greenie dude....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> This is sad. I came to TTMB because of the family value it was ment to be. Not the trash talk that it got away from.





> For yall that are new to these kind of things, you just learned something new. NEVER post up on a flaming thread if you dont know what your doing. Or wearing an asbestos suit. For yall that had no bussiness whatsoever in this topic, but chose to call me out personally, thanks! I needed to be put in my place. Thats your gig I suppose.
> 
> See ya on the backside!


I fell in to a burnin ring of fire

He went down down down and the flames went higher

And it burns burns burns

The ring of fire

The ring of fire.........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> lol......bud yer killing me....I guess, your last parting salvo?
> 
> be very very careful of the b-listers, and the potential b-listers, they're everywhere.....and just when you thought it was safe to post.....
> 
> let's all just agree to disagree, and then to agree, that you look terrible in that pink tu-tu.....


Ten steps ahead of the game bro!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

LIONESS-270 said:


> First round is on me. Second is on the Chief. Third is on Reggie!!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to talk hunting and fishing.
> 
> ...


Nope - just a few quality posts was all it took for you.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Couple of PMs to be read. let this die yall.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

speaking of rounds of beer. when yall want to have another Happy hour?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

pay no attention to that man bhind the curtain


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Couple of PMs to be read. let this die yall.


I wish it were that easy but, Harbormaster hasn't got online yet. LOL























or has he actually been here and we don't know it?? Thats the mystery part of the b-listers. LMAO


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Northside!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

haha what are the requirments hah


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

whg1128 said:


> haha what are the requirments hah


Age


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Age


ruthlessness

LMAO


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

LMAO @ Badhabit, good one!

I thought the B stood for BrokeButts? Learn sumptin' everday! lol So, Dick, get your question answered??? Make sure!!! lmao


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> ruthlessness
> 
> LMAO


Attitude, Loyality, and Flatuance


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

B-listers are hard core fishermen. They help in conservation. They have laid hands on more crab traps the Carl the Crabber. Between them they have every fishing and hunting gadget known to man kind. We make sure to miss spell at least one word in every post in order to tick off the Third Grade Spelling Teacher in everyone of you.(you know who you are) LOL 

Boys and girls pick up yore Marbles. The B-listers have more Pink Pearls than Pappy's whole squadron. For those of you pitchin pennies in The Jungle for yore 15 minutes of fame get a life and get the polos out and wet a line. Give a report and be productive. 

Every B-lister knows the secret Deke. They know his where a bouts and what species he is.

Later Dweebs,
Biggie:rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Cool thread! Somebody say bee's? Sorry I'm late! LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Biggie you know I can't speel worth a darn. LOL


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*This is the answer to Who we are.*



Fishin-Inc said:


> I knew eventually it would come to this.
> That's the sad part.
> 
> We were all members of a conservation organization from N Houston.
> ...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Why you Late??? Ya fall in the Ceick???


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*No wait, Chick caused it.*



FishinChick said:


> Northside!


You started it with the wet dog shots. LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Them were some darn good hotwings Inc. Hooters Always!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Melon,

LMMFAO! Where'd you get that dam thing? Yore typing so hard yore eyeballs are falling out! Dam Sohn!

Biggie:rotfl:


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*laid up*

Man I gues its a good thing i've been out of commission most of the day, Inc did ya ever stop to think that lots of these 2coolers might not even no where sargent is located, how can you recruit for crab trap klean up if you don't give directions.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Ah, that's HM's house*

I am just a free loader. But will work for food. LOL



trout250 said:


> Man I gues its a good thing i've been out of commission most of the day, Inc did ya ever stop to think that lots of these 2coolers might not even no where sargent is located, how can you recruit for crab trap klean up if you don't give directions.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*The jungle*



Hooked Up said:


> Just go back and review the whole thread. A question was asked and never answered. It appears that the so called B-list "chooses" to surround themselves and embrace the "mystery" of being part of some elite group. They say it's all in fun. OK. Maybe I'm losing my memory, but I don't remember so many hostile threads being generated until the "B-list" thing came up. It does resemble gang mentality. Say anything about a member of the "list" and a swarm of stinging bees comes out. I have no doubt that they do good things. Don't we all? Do bad folks ever do good things? Another thing that keeps getting repeated is that this board isn't real. That one troubles me more than just a little bit. It used to be! Wazzup fellas? Am I missing something here? Tight lines, Guy


Yes, you are......................

Sorry Dude, The board started having issues when the Jungle lost it's password. The jungle flowed into the standard board. That' it.
Don't blame it on us. We don't need the negatives pushed towards us.
That answers the question. So I have answered all questions tonight.
Anything else has been done in defense mode by my co-chairman's.

I am saying this to protect our reputation. 
Sorry I have friends. Sorry to go on, but
like another thread a few weeks ago. I'm glad I have friends because I can't read every thread every minute. Cuz there have been a lot more jabs.
We just let them pass. It's funny how some want to be a part of us.
Being a part of something is fun. That's what this board is about.

I didn't read this a bunch of times. I gotta go.
Hope no one piles on. But it's simple stuff.

Thanks for the support on a few pm, greenies and calls.

Mont, Sorry about going on.

Inc, out


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*Hell Yeah*



Pat P said:


> Lighten up, Frances LOL!  you will never find "Utopia" on a internet chat bored. :biggrin:


From Sargeant Hulka on "Stripes".


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Darn Proud to know you.....*

I have seen most of the acts on this board, especially the ones down below. I ain't impressed to say the least. More than anything the B-listers stick together, no matter what. It's called friendship. I guess some of ya'll just witnessed that huh?????

I've seen a lot of people flame other people for their posts, and some of em moderators. It even started on this thread...........get over yourself.

Some of you guys take this thing waaaayyyy to serious. You gotta laugh at yourself first for sure. Everybody else is.........

I've spent time with these outlaws and their families, and they are good people, but then I don't need to defend them, they are welcome at my fire anytime.

Ever stop to think maybe B-List could stand for "Brothers List", they do act like a bunch of kids sometimes..........:slimer:

T...


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*dang*

So where do I fit into this? LMAO! I just wanna fit in, cmon guys can I play? 

Shoot, I just read this whole dang thread in one shot, that should account for something. Dux, hows that app. coming? Did I fill it out correctly? Man, Im just sittin around nekkid on a beanbag eatin cheetos............

Z


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man, Im just sittin around nekkid on a beanbag eatin cheetos...........


 Not sleeping to good tonight, HuH Z??? lmao


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Man, Im just sittin around nekkid on a beanbag eatin cheetos...........
> 
> Not sleeping to good tonight, HuH Z??? lmao


 I don't think anyone is going to sleep too good with that mental image. rofl. Z and Anna Nicole love them cheetos!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

you should see the look on my co-workers faces!

I was politely told I couldnt be a b-lister. Oh well, its all good!

Z


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*EEewwww..........*



********* said:


> So where do I fit into this? LMAO! I just wanna fit in, cmon guys can I play?
> 
> Shoot, I just read this whole dang thread in one shot, that should account for something. Dux, hows that app. coming? Did I fill it out correctly? Man, Im just sittin around nekkid on a beanbag eatin cheetos............
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Man! The price I pay for running a bidness? I hate it when I miss something! Stay out of the jungle boys, they's slugs and leeches down there! j/k :rotfl:

J when did you get a mod key? 

Like Inc. said, it started at Northside meetings of a couple of local conservation groups! We found in addition to having a deep rooted love for catching or killing stuff, we all share the same love of family, friends, fun and especially kids! Plus we never got invited to anything so we just started hanging out together! 

I'll post the crab trap info on EJ's crab trap thread!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*G-Morning everyone!*

You know what's funny?
Someone said sorry, you had a bad day yesterday to me in a pm last night.
Well really, yesterday had been coming for a long time.
We're stronger than ever. I gave no one a reddie.
Picked up a few more greenies from the right people.

So yesterday was Great. LOL
Crabtrap is gunna be fun for year #4.
Wouldn't miss it for a million bucks.
Now, I'm lying.

I gotta cook fish for 150 people tonight and drink some beer. Again.
Life is good at casa de Inc's.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

********* said:


> you should see the look on my co-workers faces!
> 
> I was politely told I couldnt be a b-lister. Oh well, its all good!
> 
> Z


Come on now Z,, You are on double secret probation from what I hear. Keep them shoulders back and that chest out and after a few more rounds( of cold ones) I hear you'll be clear again! Now pick that chin up son, and get all that orange stuff off of yourself. rotflol!

Morn'n old crabby man. How wzzzz da crick? You get dat frig problem fixed?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> Morn'n old crabby man. How wzzzz da crick? You get dat frig problem fixed?


 Nope, we did get it restocked though, and installed a 1000 pound a day ice maker! No more ice problems!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

3,430 views.... That JS sure can toss 'em around.....LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> We're stronger than ever. I gave no one a reddie.
> Picked up a few more greenies from the right people.


You just hit on another good point also. If someone starts bleeding, we greenie them up real quick. Not one of the b's will ever die red.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well, what's the end of the story?

B-List good
B-List bad
B-List helpful
B-List Trolls
B-List select group
B-List anyone person at a certain time
B-List hijackers
B-List thread starters

What defines a "B-Lister"? What does it take to be a "B-Lister"? One action, or do you have to prove something? Can anyone be a B-lister? Do you have to know someone to get in? Is there a secret handshack? Ring decoder needed? What do B-lister stand for?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Well, what's the end of the story?
> 
> B-List good
> B-List bad
> ...


Let see if I can get this out rite? IT STANDS FOR 




Friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That were outed by the A list. rotflol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Mr. Bill.......I believe The B-Listers are quiet angels who lift us to our feet when our wings have trouble remembering how to fish...hunt...have fun and appreciate what real old fashion friendship is.....

The question has been answered 50 times now.....but I'm sure the concept will still elude many.....

I don't belong to a list.....just an honest observation.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Ok*

Between talking on the phone with a B-lister last night and re-reading this thread I think I get the idea. Now my question would be; "What in the heck is an A-lister?" Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

I thought the original requirement to be on the B-list was that you had at least 5 different handles on W.M.I.?lol In reality the B-list probably has well over 100 members, including Sweet Maria, John Kerwin, Joe Cranton, Decibius, Carl da Crabber. The list goes on and on. The North side “Conservation Group” is just a cover up.lol


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*A- List*



Hooked Up said:


> Between talking on the phone with a B-lister last night and re-reading this thread I think I get the idea. Now my question would be; "What in the heck is an A-lister?" Tight lines, Guy


There's not one


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Between talking on the phone with a B-lister last night and re-reading this thread I think I get the idea. Now my question would be; "What in the heck is an A-lister?" Tight lines, Guy


that question deserves it's own thread.....are you trying to gain access to the b-listers, trying to prove your worthiness by hijaking this thread?!?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I really don't know. I thought it was a joke from a thread and it was taken to be a badge of honor. I had thought it was from when some were getting kicked/threads deleted or something along those lines and they came up with the "B-List" cause they (different members have joined/added themselves to the list and seems to grow) and thought the "A-List" (whoever they are, I have not seen that list either) didn't approve of their (B-List) actions/posts.


Like I said, I really didn't know. I read the full 15+ pages. I see where the B-list is friends.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Heck no*

Thought it was a valid question. "Ousted by the A-list" is why I ask. Heck, I'm on enough "lists" already. lol. Tight lines, Guy


BertS said:


> that question deserves it's own thread.....are you trying to gain access to the b-listers, trying to prove your worthiness by hijaking this thread?!?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> There's not one


OK, now that really throws me off. Just as I think I know what's going on, you add that. How can you have a B-List or any list without another?


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

*In 2002, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a e-military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped a maximum security stockade to the **TTMB** underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as fishermen of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire...the B-Listers.*




*Jeez,*

*They seem like a fun group doing some good. Why trash them.. I think they bring the Funnay.*


*







*


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Sweet*



bk005 said:


> *In 2002, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a e-military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped a maximum security stockade to the **TTMB** underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as fishermen of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire...the B-Listers.*
> 
> *Jeez,*
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

who has a fork?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

So do you doods have the big van and which one has all the gold chains and big mohawk?


edit....nevermind, I'm thinkin of the A-Team


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I pity the foo

that would be Pat P I think

Harbor can be Hannibal

we need a pretty boy to be Face - cause there ain't none on the B-list


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

ya'll are crackin me up


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Ha Ha*

Could not help myself.....LOL


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Could not help myself.....LOL


Now that is funny.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

SC say what???? I'm pretty...........


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I hope no botes saw you in that jacket

they might think the channel moved


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

That can't be right. I thought HM was much older than that?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Cornway,,,, he's to smart for you to put your name on him.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

This is NO DOUBT the best internet thread I've read in a LONG time!

IMO, there are no A-listers. There are only A-list wannabe's!

My own vision of the b-list is somewhat disturbing. I'm kinda thinkin that the whole b-list is one guy named Daryl that sits by the computer naked on a bean bag and eating cheatose while going by 8 different handles just he can spread reputation to himself over and over and give the A-list wannabe's trouble! LOL!

And Spout can talk as much **** as he wants... we all know that he only goes fishin when the wife tells him he's takin her fishin! She probly even launches the boat for him! hehehe


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> This is NO DOUBT the best internet thread I've read in a LONG time!
> 
> IMO, there are no A-listers. There are only A-list wannabe's!
> 
> ...


How long you been here? 85 posts? And you think its cool just to run amuck and hand out red dots?

Jeez. Rookies.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> This is NO DOUBT the best internet thread I've read in a LONG time!
> 
> IMO, there are no A-listers. There are only A-list wannabe's!
> 
> ...


Hey Brodie,, Sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I take her cuzz thats the only time I catch fish. LOL But ,, I get to act important anyway! She does let me drive the boat, The four wheelers, da jet ski's and all my other toyeeeezzzz!

Ifsomeone will buy the cutlass and I'll get something new.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Pat, if you prop that dead horse up on a coupla trees, he will atleast look alive so you can keep beatin on him! lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Now this is called tenderizing fresh road kill! LOL









Second thought I'd better go check on my dog!!!


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> How long you been here? 85 posts? And you think its cool just to run amuck and hand out red dots?
> 
> Jeez. Rookies.


Am I a rookie because of my post count or because I have been here as long as You?????????

don't have me call in the Who Did It Club!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> How long you been here? 85 posts? And you think its cool just to run amuck and hand out red dots?
> 
> Jeez. Rookies.


Gee Beav....everyone has moved on and yore still in defense mode. :biggrin:

put down the gas can and step away from the keybored. :slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The red dot green dot system is to allow people to express their opinions on a post. If his opinion was red, then so be it. If his opinion was red to a b-lister, ther'd be X numbers of greenies to come along behind it and wipe it out. X number because it's a mystery on how many of us there really is. LMAO


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> How long you been here? 85 posts? And you think its cool just to run amuck and hand out red dots?
> 
> Jeez. Rookies.












No rookie here, just don't post a whole lot... just sit back and laugh at the guys who actually have fun on this board! Get over yourself bud! Atleast I can spot the wannabe's.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> Gee Beav....everyone has moved on and yore still in defense mode. :biggrin:
> 
> put down the gas can and step away from the keybored. :slimer:


LOL. How long have we been picking on eachother? Were allways cutting up in the Jungle, but we have never gone the red dot route. All of a sudden a new handle appears and I get zapped. Not that it matters. Theres sort of a code between us. If we argue, we argue and we never hold a grudge or reach for that button. Man, if I were to hit him back with a red, it would probably whipe him out. When I give rep points they carry an awfull lot of weight.

Oh well. So much for fun and games.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Go ahead Gary I will give him a greenie. My greenies carry as much weight as your red. Seems your reds to me have never made that much difference. LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

It's all fun Gary! It just aint as much fun when you're wrong.  I'm gonna pass you a green pill.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> Man, if I were to hit him back with a red, it would probably whipe him out. When I give rep points they carry an awfull lot of weight.
> 
> Oh well. So much for fun and games.


WHO CARES???!!! And that's just it... it IS fun and games. It's a freekin WEB SITE! You don't give red dots or green dots or purple dots to people in real life. Who cares what they mean on a web site, it's a web site! So lighten up just a litle and laugh once in a while.

I have LOTS of posts at other sites because I enjoy those sites and the community there. I have none here because of people who can't lighten up and have fun. If it weren't for the humor of some of the b-listers, I don't think I'd even check here. They're a friendly bunch that seems to have fun, and they are responsible for a large part of the posts here that are actually fun to read. Get tired of all of these wannabe's sucking up to guides, or milking people with fish pictures for info, or worshipping people that catch a flounder or two. Lighten up and have a little fun! Save the seriousness for work and stuff you don't enjoy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is almost the thread I refered too, I think it was a green/red dot issue that came up and soon followed the B-list. Someone got all upset and the reds followed and soon was all covered by others giving a green to make them feel better.


I think the green/red dot system was a good idea Mont had, but it has no value when abused.
Why not save the reds and greens and use them when needed. Baby steps.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Wow! I got three greenies for my post on thos thread. From some pretty big hitters i might add. 

Go B-list! It's where the fish are!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Wrongo*

We just want you to show cuz you got a nice Boat. LOL

No tequila for you!!
You bad boy you go home now. LMAO


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> We just want you to show cuz you got a nice Boat. LOL
> 
> No tequila for you!!
> You bad boy you go home now. LMAO


Greenie coming at ya Incster!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Going gigging again Melon!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*ROTFLMBO! Wow*

The buddy list is used to keep track of the friends you have made on this forum. By going to your "My vB Home", you'll be able to see which of your friends are currently online, and be able to send them a private message. Adding people to your buddy list also allow you to send private messages to multiple forum members at the same time. You may add any member of the forums to your buddy list by clicking this button in a member's posts. 2cool, Guy

Well, that didn't work worth a darn! When you do the FAQ thing,the word "Buddy" is highlghted. Guy


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

You ok Guy? step back,, take a deep breath. You ok now? Set the can down and stay out of the cooler for at least one hour. No more typing for at least one hour! Now relax and just read for a little while and check out the site you've been on for several years now. It just like it was before. Go check it out amigo. Mont has some cool stuff out there. LOL It going to be OK, I promise. LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*What can I say???????????????????????????*

Maybe it's time to start drinking? Still LMAO! Tight lines, Guy


waterspout said:


> You ok Guy? step back,, take a deep breath. You ok now? Set the can down and stay out of the cooler for at least one hour. No more typing for at least one hour! Now relax and just read for a little while and check out the site you've been on for several years now. It just like it was before. Go check it out amigo. Mont has some cool stuff out there. LOL It going to be OK, I promise. LOL


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I'm getting the last word in on this one*

Word......

Now Lock It Down!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I would but I don't have alot of weight around here. Not a mod is what that means.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

dang mods....one of them will get the last word.....


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Are we going another road trip? We going to bannsville again? LOL


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

*Show Mercy*

Stick a fork in this thread.............it's DONE! LMAO


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Yep its locked sorry folks! Nothing to see here. LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey D!ck just think you started all this!!!!!!!! Did you at least get a few greenies out of it???


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Yep its locked sorry folks! Nothing to see here. LOL


maybe it's locked in your mind


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

good question! Well did ya d!ck?


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

I thought the B-list was a term for "Internet Potlickers". Seems fitting knowing Coonway is the mascot.lol


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Melon,

I must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again!

Yes we did raid the old man's fish box. They came striaght from the Dink Sink. We are guilty as charged. The pretty bote has no conscience. The word is out but we are down with the cleanup. We will all have free B-List ice from now on from a striaght machine. I'll bet the A-listers can't get free ice. 
We did work very hard and diligently I might add. Thanks for the greenie.

Biggie


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

LMAO!! My internet has been down..what I miss..lol


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*ohh no*

POPCORN PLEASE... it's about to go again.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Afternoon John. got any GPS cords for us. You can go too. We take good pictures with no landmarks!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Afternoon John. got any GPS cords for us. You can go too. We take good pictures with no landmarks!


Spout, you gotta be able to catch somptin to take a pic of first...lol


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

nah Jode.....I think the great debate on the worth of the b-list has been established....even if it's only in spouts mind.....

B-lister el presidente....would it be possible for me to get my Melon/spout special decoder ring before the crab trap cleanup?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I do,,, every time you dump that box of yours in my bote. LOL


I'm gettin my trailer fixed and my new super spy glasses ready. you folks better watch out. I'm looking for bent poles and loaded with goldfish!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Come b-listers... we do not stoop this low to pad our posts and hope to achieve Gary status as the post king. You have to earn it legitimately by providing useful info, such as stating the name of the bay you fished in, and so on.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OK,, galveston bay!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

East Bay


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

The location doesn't need to be exact, but within about 10 feet would be quite helpful. Also the lure, color, lb test line, rod type/length/make/weight/style/color/how long you had it, same with reel, what you had for breakfast before you went, and if you got lucky with the wife the night before. No fishing report is complete or useful without that.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn = potlicker! that info would be useless to you. You aint going anywhere but down south or your backyard anyway. Is that pier over there hot under the lights yet?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Dang, Spout*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
This'll have to do for now;


waterspout said:


> You ok Guy? step back,, take a deep breath. You ok now? Set the can down and stay out of the cooler for at least one hour. No more typing for at least one hour! Now relax and just read for a little while and check out the site you've been on for several years now. It just like it was before. Go check it out amigo. Mont has some cool stuff out there. LOL It going to be OK, I promise. LOL


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

No


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

You know me too well!

Haven't heard any reports, so I imagine not. Thru the whole winter we'd go out anytime it was calm and string half limits or better in 2 or 3 hours, but no size to em 15-18's. I'm sure you could do the same now, but my freezer doesn't have any room left in it! Got too many trout and ducks in there!







And a half a pig


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

one


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*sigh*

Anyone know of a good Mexican Food restaraunt in Houston?

Z


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

On


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Havens*



Havens said:


> I thought the B-list was a term for "Internet Potlickers". Seems fitting knowing Coonway is the mascot.lol


don't make me tell everyone the story from a long time ago with me and you in Conway's cove and something to do with a little frisky fella and cajun thunder...........


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

The B-List


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Post pads


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Werwe waiting on you josh!

Z let me think I'll be right back,,it hurts(thinking that is)


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Try el emperial off federal. over your way theres one down across from the new wal-mart off garth( forgot the name ) heck you can't miss it.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

lol.....someone's been edited.....


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> don't make me tell everyone the story from a long time ago with me and you in Conway's cove and something to do with a little frisky fella and cajun thunder...........


That was a quick edit. I thought the B-list was all about having fun, now take a deep breath and relax. You are acting as if I just stole your last live croaker.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

OK then....now that we are having a big ole group hug....can anybody tell me where I can buy a sack of good oysters in the Sargent area for valentines day.....? We are coming up early...If knot, does any of the eating places serve them on the half-shell?
Either way is ok... I'm trying to save the lioness some shucking work, in case she gets her nails done.........Gotta have em....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

conways cove,,,LOL,,,what happens in the cove stay in the cove.. no breaking B-list rules coonway or you'll have double secret probation! LOL


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Keep those A-listers outta the cove. Cornway would really be po'ed if ya gave his secrit spot away. Havens won't tell we know that but he's a B-lister right??? i don't even venture to park the purdy bote in there for fear some potlicker all see me and claim it as his.

Biggie:mpd:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think this one's come full about


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Close it up Speck.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Why does it have to be closed???? Is it causing someone problems or something???


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It's time Bobby. You'll be ok just go the jung... oh never mind. Just go pick a fight with your wife.


----------

